# Hello From Utah



## snowkill7 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi, I am a junior at Park City High School which was a rocking tech program. Even more rocking then our tech program is our theatre the Eccles Center. I have been doing tech since my freshman year. Last year I got into an internship program at the Eccles with the foundation that does the professional shows in there. I got to crew the touring shows that came in. The coolest ones were The Bacon Brothers and a Cirque show that came though. I spent this past summer working at the other theatre running spot and this fall I ran light board, which I am doing at the moment as well. Other then tech I love to snowboard.


----------



## avkid (Dec 12, 2004)

hello to you and happy holidays,I want to be the first to welcome you to our community. We hope you can learn from us and maybe teach a little along the way!


----------



## Sombra2 (Dec 12, 2004)

hi


----------



## Peter (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi and Welcome!!! 

Please check back often, and more importanly, ask lots of questions and try to answer questions too! (dont be like a TON of the members arround here who make a few post and disappear!)  I am looking foward to learning from you! Welcome!


----------

